# Interesting Ai enhanced Ytube videos circa 1900.



## heretolearn (Jan 26, 2022)

As the title suggests Ytube Channel that has some restored moving pictures of around the 1900s
Ytube Channel of Rick88888888


Predominantly the videos of the *Paris Expo of 1900*,​


and of *Pre War Dresden* caught my attention.​


Great moving picture examples with lots of relevant architecture in them.
Videos are dated so identifying pre war videos specifically seems easy.
Felt it was worth sharing.
Enjoy.​


----------



## esotericNepalese (Jan 28, 2022)

I had a thought that's probably absurd but maybe worth sharing, just for the sake of being skeptical towards everything we're shown: Is there a tiny chance these videos may be originals from the 1900s rather than AI enhanced? (Again I realize this is probably ridiculous.) I ask because I've heard speculation of how film/camera technology may have existed earlier than we're told by the mainstream.

The next step would be to see if there's proof that AI can really do this sort of enhancement on old video footage, to the precision we're seeing in the linked videos. (And it probably can tbh, putting an end to my little hypothesis). The youtube channel you've linked has a quick 3 minute video on how the enhancements are done - I wonder if the explanation is thorough and legit? I know nothing about the workings of AI myself. I don't mean to discredit this man's hard work and understanding of AI - just questioning things a little is all.

If one were to humor this hypothesis, as well as the implication that the controllers have been holding onto upgraded footage all along, then the next question would be "what reason could they possibly have for releasing this upgraded footage now?" to which I don't have an answer. But AI is a big trend these days, so maybe if they wanted to release old colored footage for whatever reason, now would be the time to do so because they can use AI to explain it away.

If AI _can _really do this, then it's still theoretically possible to have _some _enhanced footage be authentic, unedited tapes from the 1900s (and other tapes be actually AI-enhanced like they tell us), in which case one would have to tease out the difference.


----------



## heretolearn (Jan 29, 2022)

esotericNepalese said:


> I had a thought that's probably absurd but maybe worth sharing, just for the sake of being skeptical towards everything we're shown: Is there a tiny chance these videos may be originals from the 1900s rather than AI enhanced? (Again I realize this is probably ridiculous.) I ask because I've heard speculation of how film/camera technology may have existed earlier than we're told by the mainstream.
> 
> The next step would be to see if there's proof that AI can really do this sort of enhancement on old video footage, to the precision we're seeing in the linked videos. (And it probably can tbh, putting an end to my little hypothesis). The youtube channel you've linked has a quick 3 minute video on how the enhancements are done - I wonder if the explanation is thorough and legit? I know nothing about the workings of AI myself. I don't mean to discredit this man's hard work and understanding of AI - just questioning things a little is all.
> 
> ...



Video on how they do their restoration

Shared thought should never be considered absurd. its important to always maintain a skeptical and questioning nature and to ask questions of everything. So for doing so I applaud you. 
As linked above there are videos on the channel to imply they do perform the enhancements as stated. However there is no proof to show they have done this for every video so your hypothesis is equally as possible as their evidence of performing such tasks. 
I agree with your sentiment on ai. If high clarity documented imagery was being leaked out now we would not be able to tell the difference and it would be labelled as altered via ai. 
On a similar tangent I am currently researching GANs which are being used to take drawn images such as drawn faces and recreating them as digitally rendered faces. 
Specifically I am looking for ways to use the process to take drawn images and create digitally realistc imagery from them.
So far I havent been able to do so. I tried Nvidia's software but alas my graphic's card is too old to support it.
Given that we are living in a time where almost everything we see digitally could be altered or fake I think your scepticism is highly rational of all digital medias.


----------



## Akanah (Jan 29, 2022)

heretolearn said:


> As the title suggests Ytube Channel that has some restored moving pictures of around the 1900s
> Ytube Channel of Rick88888888
> 
> 
> ...



Even if these videos were real, I don't think Dresden really looked any nicer in this video before the war than it does today. I already wrote somewhere once that I can remember really beautiful Art Nouveau buildings from my hometown Chemnitz and there even these pre-war buildings from Dresden would be strongly pushed into the background. I therefore suspect that these videos might not be videos from the pre-war period at all, but already from the post-war period. Around 1990, we still had streets with cobblestones everywhere in Chemnitz. The asphalt came only in the middle of the 90s. There were also hardly any cars at the time when I was a baby.
It is absurd for me when I see videos from 1990 with asphalt roads. These videos were all made later. In truth, in the early 1990s there was a very rapid change in the architecture and way of life of the people and to disguise this rapid change, people date videos from 1990 to the years before the world wars.


----------



## iseidon (Jan 29, 2022)

By the way, does it bother anyone that these videos appeared en masse in the Internet space about 5-10 years ago (or even later)? 

It is possible that as soon as there was a radical development of 3D technology - it became possible to create such 3D scenes.

This is just a theory.

Maybe someone is hype for love of history. Or maybe it's to someone's advantage that people start learning more about the past (in the way they want) in order to push their interests in the way they want.

After all, the idea of a single developed world (especially as far as metropolises are concerned) would be very useful to the current powers (TNCs). 

In theory, in the future, they could file all the work of alternative researchers in this spirit. 

"Horrible state and national associations have stolen (appropriated) our history in the past. And we are only giving it back. So salute us and the widespread dissemination of our "unified and modern" values of multiculturalism and globalism. We have long fought against the regressive forces, and we have finally defeated them."

Perhaps this is why these ideas are promoted through Google, YouTube, and other social media, acting in the interests of the globalists.

But again, this is only a cautious theory. 

In my opinion, it is very important, when interested in an alternative approach to history, not to become a pawn in someone else's political game. 

(And to me, there is a hidden struggle going on right now for MNCs to create their own state all over the world, consisting of the richest cities, neighborhoods and critical infrastructure, which will be outside the framework of international law, but only within the framework of MNC law. As a consequence, there will be a final division into the first world and the rest of the world. And only the richest cities of the regions will get there. Therefore, this boundary will be drawn even within the conditional United States. And with the help, including alternative history, they are trying to squeeze the richest cities and facilities from the remnants of state forces, justifying it theoretically).


----------



## heretolearn (Jan 29, 2022)

Akanah said:


> Even if these videos were real, I don't think Dresden really looked any nicer in this video before the war than it does today. I already wrote somewhere once that I can remember really beautiful Art Nouveau buildings from my hometown Chemnitz and there even these pre-war buildings from Dresden would be strongly pushed into the background. I therefore suspect that these videos might not be videos from the pre-war period at all, but already from the post-war period. Around 1990, we still had streets with cobblestones everywhere in Chemnitz. The asphalt came only in the middle of the 90s. There were also hardly any cars at the time when I was a baby.
> It is absurd for me when I see videos from 1990 with asphalt roads. These videos were all made later. In truth, in the early 1990s there was a very rapid change in the architecture and way of life of the people and to disguise this rapid change, people date videos from 1990 to the years before the world wars.


Interesting take. Thank you for your viewpoint. 
I cant comment on dresden as I have never been there so I will take your word for it in regards to how it looks. 
I do find it interesting how we all see different things when looking at the past either with a computer or in person. 
Like for me when I view old footage or pictures I find myself looking initially for three types of architecture (gothic, middle roman and byzantine roman) and I seem to notice the forms of transportation as well. 
Just the concept that so many people used horses even just over a hundred years ago is facinating to me.
I agree with you about cobblestones. Where I live in Lostwithiel it is exactly the same. and has changed very little since the 1900s. This I have come to find is by design.
I intended initially to do my first piece on here about Lostwithiel. kings of england granted it and cornwall the power to govern themselves once. It was the capital of Cornwall for a long time which was made an english county illegally towards the end of the 1800s. Lostwithiel had its capital status taken away just before this occured because freemasons built a cathedral in truro and made it the new capital of cornwall in the victorian era. I found a clear timeline that showed the royal society moving into cornwall at the beginning of the 1800s setting up libraries, councils and school systems which are all still in effect today. All through freemasonic philanthropists notably one guy called john passmore edwards who is a declared freemason and was made the first freeman of truro upon its capitalisation all thanks to his efforts. The pattern since then shows investment in all areas of cornwall except lostwithiel which is still to this day almost exactly as it was in the 1800s, hardly any development, its literally the antique capital of cornwall so many antique shops but no actual infrastructure. The weirdest part of all this is how much of the town is owned by the next king of england charles. He owns a large farm and stately home next to the 11th century castle which is in ruin and interestingly perfectly round. He owns a garden center near it, he allegedly as the duke of cornwall owns large areas of land around this location which he "allows" us walk in. He bought the old stannary building which in the past was used to mint the coins produced from the tin mines. This building is considered to be an old palace but its wrong too. The building that used to be there i am certain was demolished at some point in the 1700s and used to build alot of the other buildings in town. The new building I should add was also a freemasonic grand lodge for cornwall they in turn sold it to charlie who ironically is also a freemason. The werid thing is the masons never really used the building they predominantly met in an old pub called the royal talbot which was demolished and moved after the switch so that fact also makes me sceptical of the stannary building. I found all this out trawling through old freemason notices.  This building also has a tunnel that runs from it all the way to the castle under the old church which is very weird. Oh and there is a church which has a tower that is "13th century" a spire that is "early 14th century" a building that is "late 14th century" (how does that work?). it shows clear signs of mud flooding. It also has weird buildings surrounding it that are half buried and byzantine doorways and windows that are now used as boundary walls for the houses surrounding. It is not right at all. That combined with the fact old maps depict this location as uxella circa 1500's which is the name of a lost celtic town (there is an area of lostwithiel called uZella park). Theres also mention that jesus visited uxella and went through downend or bridgend with his uncle. I forget which name it was both are names for outer areas of lostwithiel. Oh and additionally they moved a stream to accomodate the new stannary building when trying to make it look like the old one. Through this they have accidentally caused flooding in the central area of town. This flooding has been a regular occurance since the 1800s but was never documented as occuring before that time. Needless to say this whole place is wrong big time. Anyway I digress my apologies. 
In your location have you also seen alterations like this? Does your hometown hold any historical significance?


iseidon said:


> By the way, does it bother anyone that these videos appeared en masse in the Internet space about 5-10 years ago (or even later)?
> 
> It is possible that as soon as there was a radical development of 3D technology - it became possible to create such 3D scenes.
> 
> ...



What you said resonates with me thank you for your resonse.
Honestly I think about what you have said almost every hour of every day.
I post things on here for others thinking i am helping someone or, maybe if that one person sees this it might give them the inspiration moment were they make a breakthrough in their research which will help all of us to uncover the truth. But the reality is thats not what we see happening most of the time.


----------



## Akanah (Jan 30, 2022)

heretolearn said:


> In your location have you also seen alterations like this? Does your hometown hold any historical significance?


My hometown of Chemnitz is very well known in terms of technologies. Somewhere I had read that the first blanks for the later Siberian railroad were invented in Chemnitz. When my father was still alive, he dealt a lot with railroads for professional reasons. Nowadays good computer chips are developed. Although Chemnitz is/was very advanced in the field of technology, mostly other countries/cities reap the laurels of it, i.e. research funds are mostly given to the others, although the ideas come from Chemnitz. One could also say that Chemnitz is exploited in this respect. By the way, it is interesting that Chemnitz applies for the Capital of Culture every year and gets this title. I had jokingly mentioned at some point that it seems to me that Chemnitz is the origin of German culture and industry.
There is one more thing about Chemnitz: It seems to be one of the few places where the Permian layer is close to the surface, so that one day somewhere fossilized trees have been found... not excavated, of course, but still on the surface.
For several years we have even had an excavation site in the city center where alleged ancient settlements are being dug up. 
That's a strange thing to say. I suspect that these old settlements were in fact buried only recently (a few decades ago) by a mud flood. This would coincide with my memories of missing buildings from the inner city.


----------



## heretolearn (Feb 1, 2022)

Akanah said:


> My hometown of Chemnitz is very well known in terms of technologies. Somewhere I had read that the first blanks for the later Siberian railroad were invented in Chemnitz. When my father was still alive, he dealt a lot with railroads for professional reasons. Nowadays good computer chips are developed. Although Chemnitz is/was very advanced in the field of technology, mostly other countries/cities reap the laurels of it, i.e. research funds are mostly given to the others, although the ideas come from Chemnitz. One could also say that Chemnitz is exploited in this respect. By the way, it is interesting that Chemnitz applies for the Capital of Culture every year and gets this title. I had jokingly mentioned at some point that it seems to me that Chemnitz is the origin of German culture and industry.
> There is one more thing about Chemnitz: It seems to be one of the few places where the Permian layer is close to the surface, so that one day somewhere fossilized trees have been found... not excavated, of course, but still on the surface.
> For several years we have even had an excavation site in the city center where alleged ancient settlements are being dug up.
> That's a strange thing to say. I suspect that these old settlements were in fact buried only recently (a few decades ago) by a mud flood. This would coincide with my memories of missing buildings from the inner city.


It is interesting that you have memories of missing buildings within the center of your city. Sounds likely that there is definately some kind of mud flood aspect to the place where you live. I think that it is so often the case that locations where potential is met are exploited. Especially in regards to the locations technological advancement. Your location sounds very similar to liverpool here in the uk where it is also a mixture of industrial and cultural elements. Its interesting you have family with profession tied to the railroads as well. My family through my brother and grandfather also have ties to the rail industry my brother works on the rail networks and my grandfather designed them as a civil engineer specialising in rail. It sounds like industrially your city has diversified through computer chip manufacture this is an aspect where I live has not achieved it is very much still stuck in the past with no vision for the future as stated I believe this is designed and intentional. Thanks very much for the info it definately sounds like an interesting place to live and a place with a hidden aspect to it.


----------



## BusyBaci (Feb 1, 2022)

esotericNepalese said:


> I had a thought that's probably absurd but maybe worth sharing, just for the sake of being skeptical towards everything we're shown: Is there a tiny chance these videos may be originals from the 1900s rather than AI enhanced? (Again I realize this is probably ridiculous.) I ask because I've heard speculation of how film/camera technology may have existed earlier than we're told by the mainstream.
> 
> The next step would be to see if there's proof that AI can really do this sort of enhancement on old video footage, to the precision we're seeing in the linked videos. (And it probably can tbh, putting an end to my little hypothesis). The youtube channel you've linked has a quick 3 minute video on how the enhancements are done - I wonder if the explanation is thorough and legit? I know nothing about the workings of AI myself. I don't mean to discredit this man's hard work and understanding of AI - just questioning things a little is all.
> 
> ...


It seems to be the case even though the thought of them having video footage in the 19 Century is far fetched. I found some photographs in the web from the fairs that were held in US and having such surprisingly high quality for the ending of the 19 Century. I'll post one in the attachment below from the Pan-American world's fair in Buffalo in 1901. The quality is astonishing for that time period. You can zoom and see tiny details. The photo has captured perfectly moving targets like people walking without any kind of blur.
If someone took that photo with a modern camera as a souvenir from the past it raises many questions. Who are they? How did that had high quality cameras? Are they releasing these photos now as mockery to us, or they want to just show of? 




What you guys think of it?


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 1, 2022)

BusyBaci said:


> It seems to be the case even though the thought of them having video footage in the 19 Century is far fetched. I found some photographs in the web from the fairs that were held in US and having such surprisingly high quality for the ending of the 19 Century. I'll post one in the attachment below from the Pan-American world's fair in Buffalo in 1901. The quality is astonishing for that time period. You can zoom and see tiny details. The photo has captured perfectly moving targets like people walking without any kind of blur.
> If someone took that photo with a modern camera as a souvenir from the past it raises many questions. Who are they? How did that had high quality cameras? Are they releasing these photos now as mockery to us, or they want to just show of?
> View attachment 19360​
> What you guys think of it?


Hello
You need to spend some time using the site search to discover the photographic processes and equipment in use back in the day. 
What you will find is the detail or lack of it as is often the case, is down to many factors not least of which is the quality of the scan that turned the physical into digital.
You could begin with the string "photograph investigation" that will keep you occupied for a while and doubtless through up new strings for you too employ.
Enjoy.


----------



## BusyBaci (Feb 1, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> Hello
> You need to spend some time using the site search to discover the photographic processes and equipment in use back in the day.
> What you will find is the detail or lack of it as is often the case, is down to many factors not least of which is the quality of the scan that turned the physical into digital.
> You could begin with the string "photograph investigation" that will keep you occupied for a while and doubtless through up new strings for you too employ.
> Enjoy.


Thank you for pointing that out, I definitely will. This site is like a treasure hunt and I'm glad I did register.
Cheers.


----------



## Akanah (Feb 1, 2022)

BusyBaci said:


> View attachment 19360​
> What you guys think of it?


As a graphic designer, I can say that this photo does not look manipulated. I find the two sayings at the top of the building interesting. These sayings indicate a peaceful civilization.
Maybe the photos are a good hint given to us.


----------



## Pathfinder (Feb 1, 2022)

AI enhanced video, colorized video, otherwise altered video, and same with photoshopped photos, etc. are really, in my view*, something that should be considered "for entertainment purposes only."  Nothing wrong with entertainment, right?  But as evidence, it all fails.  Think of the photo of Stalin with the 3 guys and the later, same photo, of Stalin now with only 2 guys; the one having been erased from the photo, I guess after he fell out of favor with the regime.  The erasure took place before the CGI era, and even before computers, so it was rather crude.

The problem we now live in is the extent to which any photographic or video evidence of the past can be trusted. The skillset for creating a video or photo recording of a past that didn't exist is becoming more refined by the day, and will be increasingly impossible for people to detect. Unless the chain of evidence is known and secured, then you may not necessarily be able to tell whether what you are looking at is real or not.

It could also be the case that as deficits in the photographic (or video) track record become known, that magically, the missing photos start showing up on the web.  I'm thinking in particular of Korben Dallas' claim that there aren't any photos of Congress in session before the Civil War, even though photography officially existed before then.  What are the odds that at some point, the powers that be, or some AI, starts uploading pre Civil War photos purporting to show Congress in session and what the US flag "looked like" back then?  Or, to take a different example, there are no photos, apparently, OF the Chicago Fire, only drawings, paintings, lithographs, though there are photos purportedly of the aftermath of the fire showing Dresden-style ruins.  What are the odds now that photos OF Chicago during the fire start showing up?

Overall, for purposes of understanding history, any altered or recently manufactured purported evidence of the past should be a concern. The key question is:  How do you know what's real?

* Your mileage may vary, of course.


----------



## BusyBaci (Feb 1, 2022)

Akanah said:


> As a graphic designer, I can say that this photo does not look manipulated. I find the two sayings at the top of the building interesting. These sayings indicate a peaceful civilization.
> Maybe the photos are a good hint given to us.


Those sayings at the main building look like a recent addition to me, I've seen many like those from the World's Fair photos in US and the writing font doesn't match the look and feel of the neo-classical building style. It looks foreign to it even though I appreciate the message they carry.

These Fairs were littered with roman symbols, the roman eagle is on top of the dome and on top of that big flag pole. There are roman chariots with 4 horses, those strange Babylonian black Isis looking mothers around the dome building, the woman angel on top of the big tower with the shining star. I get it, those type of ornamentations looked cool for a fair at the time. But that is a bit too much for a single decorative choice.

One would think that in 1901 the design architects and building's décor with lean much more towards the Art Deco type of style. After all the main purpose of these fairs were to show new advancements in technology, industry including art. And Art Deco is much more modern looking. Why build only in Classic and Neo-Classical architecture?

Either those sites where the fairs where held were roman elite neighborhood blocks.
Or people really had a thing for roman architecture and symbols.


----------



## Akanah (Feb 14, 2022)

I thought of something else about the colorized films that are currently popping up on the internet. The strange thing about these movies seems to be that the background often seems to bounce or consume itself somehow, even though these movies flow normally like a normal movie. Also, these movies look very plastic to me. At first I thought of film manipulation, but that would have been a very elaborate film manipulation. Today I thought of something else; what if the original film shots were already in color and in hologram form? What would be the effect of such film shots if they were shot again with today's camera, i.e. if they were transferred into today's 2D medium ? Would they then also have such strange distortions, because the conventional camera does not know exactly how deep it should focus into a hologram to record it ? Incidentally, it is amazing that the foreground and background of these film shots are sharp. Today's cameras don't have such a level. I have my own camera that can only focus the foreground or background, but not both.


----------



## trismegistus (Feb 14, 2022)

Akanah said:


> I thought of something else about the colorized films that are currently popping up on the internet. The strange thing about these movies seems to be that the background often seems to bounce or consume itself somehow, even though these movies flow normally like a normal movie. Also, these movies look very plastic to me. At first I thought of film manipulation, but that would have been a very elaborate film manipulation. Today I thought of something else; what if the original film shots were already in color and in hologram form? What would be the effect of such film shots if they were shot again with today's camera, i.e. if they were transferred into today's 2D medium ? Would they then also have such strange distortions, because the conventional camera does not know exactly how deep it should focus into a hologram to record it ? Incidentally, it is amazing that the foreground and background of these film shots are sharp. Today's cameras don't have such a level. I have my own camera that can only focus the foreground or background, but not both.



Old Clips Become Big Hits: AI-Enhanced Videos Script a Success Story

Home - DeOldify

The ability to enhance old film photographs and film reels is only limited by the capacity of your computer. If you have a good enough video card, RAM, and GPU you can easily produce this type of work yourself, if you are already good with programs like photoshop or premiere pro all the better.

the aberrations you describe are artifacts of the “AI optimization” of the image. I will be the first to tell you I think that the term AI in this context is a bit of a red herring, but I don’t have a substitute term for it besides “machine learning algorithm” which doesn’t roll off the tongue nearly as nicely. I followed this tech a little bit when people in the gaming community were making their own “upscaled AI graphics” mods for games like Final Fantasy 7 (Final Fantasy VII gets a new must-have AI-enhanced HD Mod)

Depending on the channel producing the content there is an additional level of je ne sais pas that only the artist can produce with their own eye and artistic taste (tweaks to the AI enhancements, the inclusion of sound design, etc)

the producer of the YT videos referenced in the article above, https://m.youtube.com/c/DenisShiryaev will occasionally post side by side comparisons, showing the original film and the upscaled version. And in some cases for the other upscaled videos they can be found in various film archives. While I appreciate your skepticism I find it a much harder sell to believe that the upscaled versions are the original and that the original black and white footage are the ones being faked.


----------



## PantaOz (Aug 22, 2022)

Here in China (where I work for the last 11 years) there is no YouTube access but there are plenty of videos from Shanghai (1936) Shopping Malls... and functioning escalators!


----------



## mifletzet (Sep 4, 2022)

Anything anomalous or Tartarian in this 1903 footage in England?


_View: https://twitter.com/bo66ie29/status/1565100701755314180?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw_


----------



## Decoded30 (Oct 2, 2022)

mifletzet said:


> Anything anomalous or Tartarian in this 1903 footage in England?




Well the streets seem to be cobblestone, not mud so they definitely had their paving crew working there lol


----------



## Fortuna Fled (Oct 3, 2022)

Oh, the poor horses!


----------

